# Installing GUI interface



## Josh_ZA (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forums and semi-new to Linux. Worked with SuSe back in the day. If this is in the wrong category I apologise.

I downloaded the FreeBSD 9.0 .iso, booted from it and installed the distro. I chose to install all additional modules in the little install screen. So everything went well, and I got the Josh# prompt. Now what I want to do is have a desktop, but also want to go to command prompt at will. So I googled a bit. Apparently you must install Xorg & KDE. I think KDE is the desktop GUI. Now I installed Xorg from the port "thingy". But here are my questions:

Can't I just extract the files from the .iso? FreeBSD downloads files from the ports.

Do I have to install the KDE desktop? Doesn't it just boot into the desktop GUI like Windows?

If anyone can help me on how to get the KDE GUI desktop it would be great.

I'm sorry for the noob question, but I really want to get to know this FreeBSD. Reason I want the desktop GUI is obviously to surf the net, send mail, etc etc. Basically want to replace Win 7 with FreeBSD.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2012)

Josh_ZA said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forums and semi-new to Linux. Worked with SuSe back in the day. If this is in the wrong category I apologise.


Keep in mind that FreeBSD is NOT a Linux, it's also not a "distro".



> SO I googled a bit. Apparently you must install Xorg & KDE. I think KDE is the desktop GUI.


KDE is _a_ desktop environment, but so is Gnome, XFCE and a few others.



> Can't I just extract the files from the .iso? FreeBSD downloads files from the ports.


Yes, but I don't recommend it. The stuff on the CD is pretty old now.



> Do I have to install the KDE desktop?


Your choice. You can also install Gnome, XFCE or any of the others.



> Doesn't it just boot into the desktop GUI like Windows?


No, but it can be made to boot to a GUI.



> If anyone can help me on how to get the KDE GUI desktop it would be great.


Start by reading the handbook.

Handbook: Chapter 6 The X Window System
Handbook: 6.7 Desktop Environments


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. More importantly, thank you for not spoonfeeding me, but rather directing me in the proper direction.

Thank you once again.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Josh;

FreeBSD separates the base operating system from third party applications like x11/xorg, desktop environments like x11/kde4 or window managers like x11-wm/fluxbox.  You can install these third party applications with the FreeBSD ports/package system.

FreeBSD has a bit of a learning curve, so if you want to ease into things, there is PC-BSD, which is based on FreeBSD, but automates many of these tasks.  There are some other OSes out there based on FreeBSD that aim to be "friendly" if that's what you're looking for.

Some other good resources are the mailing lists and the handbook.

EDIT: I now see I repeated a lot of what @SirDice wrote.


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 12, 2012)

Thx guys, really appreciate it.

If FreeBSD is NOT a Linux or a distro, what is it then?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2012)

A full operating system (not just a kernel) that pre-dates Linux by quite a margin. The Wikipedia entry is quite good.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2012)

Have a look here to see what the differences are: [thread=9294]FreeBSD? So, what is it?[/thread]


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello there Josh ZA. Take a look at the very comprehensive instructions for a KDE desktop from our very own rhyous: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9542


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

FreeBSD is a UNIX version.

For the desktop manager, you have Gnome, KDE, ICEwm, TWM, XFCE, XDM, and not a few others, but a lot. There is around 15-25 of them, if I am correct. The most stable is gnome.


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 14, 2012)

I tried that step-by-step instruction... but for some reason, this command doesn't work:

```
FBSD# 	echo â€˜dbus_enable=â€YESâ€â€˜ >> /etc/rc.conf
```
FreeBSD complains about the "'"

I tried removing the SPACE between echo & "'", still doesn't work.

But let me try something else quick........

I love struggling like this actually, it's how you learn.


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 14, 2012)

OMW I'm an idiot.

I used " ' " instead of " ` " 

what a moron I am !!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

You may have those reversed.  Copy and paste from the Handbook should work.  Personally, I don't think those should be shown as commands, just "add this to such-and-such file" and let the user deal with their chosen editor instead of running a magic command.


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 18, 2012)

Dammit, I'm still struggling.

I install FreeBSD 9.0 from dvd.iso

Then after install ( fresh install. Just FreeBSD on hdd, no windows dual boot ), I then run...

`# pkg_add -r xorg`

and

`# pkg_add -r kde4`

It downloads the packages and all is well, but then it gets to a point where it's downloading some doc4 file or something....and just stalls.

PC doesn't freeze, just the download.

My question:

Is there any way I can extract xorg and kde4 packages from the dvd.... then install KDE desktop, and update the files as needed ( Like in Windows Update ).

So basically, I extract the packages from the DVD, and whatever is outdated, I run a command that updates whatever is outdated.

Hope someone can help. Really struggling here. ( If someone can give the commands that would be great ). I'll read up on the commands that are given.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't recommend using anything from the CD/DVD. Everything will need to be updated and it will probably take longer and cause more issues.

I don't use KDE but I think some of the required packages are quite large. So it can take a while to download, unpack and install those. Unfortunately pkg_add(1) doesn't have any progress indication.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 18, 2012)

If you just want to get some experience with a GUI desktop, any GUI desktop, consider installing xfce4 rather than kde4. It is quite full featured and fast on most machines.

x11-wm/xfce4 is much smaller and being smaller you should have fewer problems. You'll also need x11/xorg. pkg_add will get you both installed in a jiffy.

pkg_add is a good way to go when first starting out, but as you gain some experience with the OS you may well find that you prefer to add applications as compiled ports. Investigate ports-mgmt/portmaster. 

Until you feel comfortable don't put anything on your system you don't mind losing (unless you back it up somewhere else) and play with pkg_add and FreeBSD for a while and then nuke it and start again. Repeat as necessary!


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 19, 2012)

You guys rock! Thank you!


----------



## Josh_ZA (Jul 19, 2012)

I got it to work guys! I went with Gnome, and it works! Desktop & everything 

Now to start fooling around......

Thank you so much to everyone!


----------

